# Cute baby girl vest or cardigan - Turkish site - not a translation, but guidelines.



## HandyFamily

OK, obviously the directions get lost on p.2.
So, this is an answer to this post:



SylviaC said:


> Here is the link
> http://sevkut.blogspot.ca/2012/01/tek-parca-kz-bebek-yelegi.html
> 
> I opened it in Google Chrome and translated it to English and I haven't laughed so much at a pattern in a long time.
> A lot of the words are not translated at all. I am going to have a go at this one and see if I can figure it out.
> The garment is very cute but the translation is hilarious. Here is the first line:
> 
> Work started back and forth all woven by wearing life jackets, sewing will be just next to them. pictures I wrote all the numbers. began to edge 65 +2 = 67 thread count. (1 each loop edges for stitching) 5 rows spun haraso (ie, 12 as straight).


And it is not the desired full translations, but guidelines full enough for anyone with a little experience in knitting - and a will to have this garment - to follow without any real problems.



HandyFamily said:


> Well, I don't speak / read Turkish, but the one who made it had actually put all the information needed on the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The haraso or something like that is supposed to mean rows. Because on the bottom you have, obviously, 5 p on rs rows and it says 5 herasa or something. Ilmek is probably stitches. You obviously have motifs of 13 stitches, 5+3+5. And 5 of them, + 2 end stitches = 65+2=67 st. as it states below. The pattern - no, the motif, as it, goes for (wr) p5,yo,decrease 2 stitches,yo,p5. The decrease would be slip 1 knitwise, knit the next 2 together, slip back the slipped st through the decreased st (while already on the right needle). And on the even rows you just work the stitches as you see them, except on the last row (the 6th row of a motif), where you purl all the way through the end.
> 
> "Lastic" is elastic stitch - such as k1p1. Haha, it's just the same word in bulgarian. Comes from Latin, I suspect. Or I might be wrong on the origin of the word, but it's of no matter for the pattern.
> "ilik" is also the same in Bulgarian and it is the hole for a button - I am nut sure of the english term here. The hole that a button should go through when the garment is closed. As I see it it's just 1 st long and high. I think you can figure out the rest of the numbers, they are on the picture, and me explaining them one by one is probably not needed anymore. If you have some concerns about some of them, ask - the way I see it, this is a pretty simple and really beautiful piece of clothing, you should make it - since it had caught your eye!
> 
> PP
> Hmm, looking at it now, the decrease might be just k3tog.
> But you can choose which way you will like it better. Not sure.


Hope all people who were still posting requests for directions would see it... and make it.

I don't have a baby girl. Otherwise I might make it myself, it is really pretty...

Oh, and the neck part does have some ending - make a crab stitch crochet ending on it.


----------



## HandyFamily

I forgot you would need some info on the yarn too...
Nako is one of my personal favorites, by the way.
Anyway, Nako Bebe is 100% acrylic, skein of 360m / 100g
Recommended needle size by the manufacturer: 2.5-3.5mm


----------



## memere

Beautiful id like to make it.
might just attempt it.


----------



## memere

What is number 3 can't. Find the name of it.


----------



## HandyFamily

memere said:


> What is number 3 can't. Find the name of it.


I... don't seem to understand... what number?
On the picture?
The designer has made a picture with all the important numbers on it - the 3 on the pattern stitch represents 3 stitches, which are decreased every other row - whenever yo-s are made...


----------



## memere

What is bottle throwing never heard of that.


----------



## memere

Yes on the
Picture. Thanks for the answer.


----------



## HandyFamily

memere said:


> What is bottle throwing never heard of that.


I don't know... couldn't find - have I said that?
I'm sorry, can't find it...


----------



## HandyFamily

But next, the bottom part is not 5 purl rows - like I thought also, there are 5 garter (is that right?.. means 1 knit, 1 purl row as seen on the right side. this one: ) rows, which make a total of 12 rows for this section - i.e. you start with a purl row on the wrong side and knit a total of 11 rows garter stitch. I think she counted, in the total, the row with the cast-on and this way came with the number 12. Can't see how else. Anyway, 5 s&#305;ra hara&#351;o ördüm (yani 12 s&#305;ra düz) means this...
Now the motif section starts. The two motifs on the sides are also 13 st, but have one end stitch attached, so 14 st all. And the stitch that appears to be purl, like the opposite side of stokinet, is also garter.

The pattern part (one row example, as the designer described it):

14 plain (Kati's note: that would be knit on rs) / 5 plain (k.: that would be purl on rs) - yo, double decrease - slip 1 as to knit, k2tog, slip back the sliped over the 2 together, a total of 3 stitches worked (- 3), yo - 5 plain/ 13 plain / 5 plain -yo - 1 decrease over 3 st., as before (- 3) - yo - 5 plain / 14 plain - and the plain is stockinet, but sf the pic on when it is k and when - p on the rs.


----------



## memere

Thanks for ur wealth of knowledge!!!!!


----------



## patchz

I have started this but have changed the pattern part and so far not looking bad.


----------



## HandyFamily

patchz said:


> I have started this but have changed the pattern part and so far not looking bad.


Well, maybe you would share a pic when it is finished - or even now - perhaps it would help the ones that want to make it?


----------



## patchz

I started this but changed the pattern then pulled apart 5 times on differnet patterns then landed this one. One I made up


----------



## patchz

now up to the armhole shaping
this design is a good one for beginers where is no shapeing,little increasing, no decreasing and now changing needle sizes after a few rows.
ONE size NEEDLEs
SAME NUMBER OF STITCHES all way through for the back anyway


----------



## patchz

now finished the first front side


----------



## memere

Looking good!!!!!


----------



## Diane D

patchz i hope you can give us the pattern in English plse pretty plse...


----------



## christiliz

memere said:


> What is number 3 can't. Find the name of it.


Number 3 is "yo K 3 tog yo" it makes that little cable looking design. I have a friend from Turkey, she helped me translate the pattern. I made a mock up of the vest and have written the pattern down. My friend didn't specify the yarn, she said the needle size was 4.


----------



## smileydeniseral

This pattern is beautiful as shown, but I like your version as well. Beautiful color. Finished size?


----------



## MaryE-B

HandyFamily said:


> OK, obviously the directions get lost on p.2.
> So, this is an answer to this post:
> 
> 
> 
> SylviaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link
> http://sevkut.blogspot.ca/2012/01/tek-parca-kz-bebek-yelegi.html
> 
> I opened it in Google Chrome and translated it to English and I haven't laughed so much at a pattern in a long time.
> A lot of the words are not translated at all. I am going to have a go at this one and see if I can figure it out.
> The garment is very cute but the translation is hilarious. Here is the first line:
> 
> Work started back and forth all woven by wearing life jackets, sewing will be just next to them. pictures I wrote all the numbers. began to edge 65 +2 = 67 thread count. (1 each loop edges for stitching) 5 rows spun haraso (ie, 12 as straight).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is not the desired full translations, but guidelines full enough for anyone with a little experience in knitting - and a will to have this garment - to follow without any real problems.
> 
> 
> 
> HandyFamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't speak / read Turkish, but the one who made it had actually put all the information needed on the picture...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The haraso or something like that is supposed to mean rows. Because on the bottom you have, obviously, 5 p on rs rows and it says 5 herasa or something. Ilmek is probably stitches. You obviously have motifs of 13 stitches, 5+3+5. And 5 of them, + 2 end stitches = 65+2=67 st. as it states below. The pattern - no, the motif, as it, goes for (wr) p5,yo,decrease 2 stitches,yo,p5. The decrease would be slip 1 knitwise, knit the next 2 together, slip back the slipped st through the decreased st (while already on the right needle). And on the even rows you just work the stitches as you see them, except on the last row (the 6th row of a motif), where you purl all the way through the end.
> 
> "Lastic" is elastic stitch - such as k1p1. Haha, it's just the same word in bulgarian. Comes from Latin, I suspect. Or I might be wrong on the origin of the word, but it's of no matter for the pattern.
> "ilik" is also the same in Bulgarian and it is the hole for a button - I am nut sure of the english term here. The hole that a button should go through when the garment is closed. As I see it it's just 1 st long and high. I think you can figure out the rest of the numbers, they are on the picture, and me explaining them one by one is probably not needed anymore. If you have some concerns about some of them, ask - the way I see it, this is a pretty simple and really beautiful piece of clothing, you should make it - since it had caught your eye!
> 
> PP
> Hmm, looking at it now, the decrease might be just k3tog.
> But you can choose which way you will like it better. Not sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope all people who were still posting requests for directions would see it... and make it.
> 
> I don't have a baby girl. Otherwise I might make it myself, it is really pretty...
> 
> Oh, and the neck part does have some ending - make a crab stitch crochet ending on it.
Click to expand...

What a job! Thank you for doing it!


----------



## sevolnam

christiliz said:


> Number 3 is "yo K 3 tog yo" it makes that little cable looking design. I have a friend from Turkey, she helped me translate the pattern. I made a mock up of the vest and have written the pattern down. My friend didn't specify the yarn, she said the needle size was 4.


Did you or are you able to provide the English instructions for the rest of us? I'm sure we would all appreciate them, I know I would... Purty Please!


----------



## Typsknits

Lovely top cant wait to see yours finished and I hope you will share the pattern!


----------



## HandyFamily

MaryE-B said:


> What a job! Thank you for doing it!


You are very welcome. *hugs*


----------



## AddisonG08

[No message]


----------

